
Google, Microsoft, and Big Tech Are Automating the Climate Crisis - jonbaer
https://gizmodo.com/how-google-microsoft-and-big-tech-are-automating-the-1832790799
======
thebigspacefuck
On the other hand, one of the arguments against restrictions on Oil & Gas is
that it will cost a lot of jobs. If you can automate enough jobs away that the
number of jobs lost is irrelevant, people could be more willing to switch to
alternatives.

